

Reddit's biggest crackdown yet on hate speech shows the Wild West days are over - djf1
http://mashable.com/2015/06/10/reddit-bans-5-subreddits/

======
paulhauggis
I'm not surprised by this at all. My issue is that these rules are often
abused and used to silence opposing view points all in the name of 'hate
speech'.

Seinfeld has come out recently and talked about how college campuses are so
politically correct, it's impossible to be a comedian there these days.

College campuses were supposed to be about freedom of speech and new idea, not
what they are today. I see Reddit going the same way.

------
angersock
Is anyone actually surprised by this?

I like how the idea of freedom of speech is branded "Wild West". Hope you can
find a revenue model--suing the meanies on the internet probably can't keep
your servers up.

